# Bighead Carp on the Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

My regular fishing buddy Freddy and I spent about 4 hours on the lower Choctawhtchee this morning. We happend upon an angler who had just discovered the carcass of a huge bighead carp floating in Rushing Cutoff. It was in good shape .Took a photo...wished I had zoomed in a bit. I have seen two of these fish snagged at a mullet holes and two swam by my boat one day, so they are in the river. Several years ago a guy caught a 56 pounder in lower Black Creek (or Mitchell River) and this one made the local news. It was verified by an FWC Officer as a bighead carp.

We went on to fish bream in a couple of our regular lakes and ended up with 30 bream and shell crackers, one small bass, and one small channel. None of the bream were bragging size but we have a happy neighbor who has been wanting a mess for a fish fry.

My buddy now has the distinction of catching the first fish wearing one of our new club shirts.

Note: Rushing Cutoff runs from Black Creek to Mitchell River. Mitchell is actually a tributary of the Chocawhatchee


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

was that boat an Avalon? I sure miss mine.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Stoker1 said:


> was that boat an Avalon? I sure miss mine.


Not positive but I think I did see that name on the boat Not sure about the motor...it had been painted over and black


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

5


Stoker1;79 77692 said:


> was that boat an Avalon? I sure miss mine.


I zoomed the photo to 200% and it looks like Avalon146 to me. Also you can see the carp better


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice. 
L.E.S.C.?


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

That is without question a Grass Crap. Tiny mouth like a mullet I've caught big head carp. They have very small scales and very large mouths.


----------

